

Ask HN: anybody looking for design help? - sgdesign

I'm the guy behind Folyo (http://folyo.me), a private job board for freelance designers. There are about 300 designers on the site, and I thought it might be interesting to pick 3 or 4 designers each week and ask them to do a short "design roundtable" and give their impressions on a site's design.<p>So if you've got a site and you'd like a chance to get feedback on its design (for free of course), just leave a link here :)
======
aymeric
I'd love someone to look at the design of the weekly planner at
<http://weekplan.net>

As I mentioned in a recent thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3547019>) I tried to publish a new
design that my users didn't like and I had to roll back.

Some users also suggested I get a designer :)
[http://weekplan.userecho.com/topic/93916-hire-designer-
bette...](http://weekplan.userecho.com/topic/93916-hire-designer-better-now-
than-later/)

The app is growing steadily (10K+ users), a better design would help growing
faster.

Thanks!

------
true_religion
If you could do one on 9cloud.us[1], I'd really appreciate it.

I'm working on it everyday, but despite my best efforts I know I don't have
the design chops of a true professional.

9Cloud is aiming to be a replacement for Flickr, et al, focusing on what no
one else does right now---the community and not social networking, local
search, or anonymous uploading.

I think the fun of finding great people, and great artwork within a site has
been lost in the new trends and I want to bring it back since its something I
enjoyed immensely.

[1] About page: <http://9cloud.us/about/>

------
makeee
Awesome idea! <http://imgfave.com> could use a redesign. I've got a redesigned
mockup I'm pretty happy with, but I'd love to see what better designers could
come up with.

------
bradt
I actually worked on this exact idea with a designer friend but called it
quits after we got too busy with client work. You've executed this
brilliantly!

I was a bit surprised that you are showcasing designers and linking to their
sites, allowing potential customers to contact them directly. This is
something we struggled with.

I think you nailed it though. There is huge value in posting to the network
and finding out who is interested and available to take on the project. I
would love to see a clone of this for developers as well, so I could actually
use it. :)

------
polyfractal
I've been working on a personal portfolio mockup that I wouldn't mind some
comments on, even something brief like "fonts are too damn big".

<http://zacharytong.com/mockup.jpg>

Tangentially related, how often do Folyo emails go out? Basically, I'm a new
freelancer and terrified a client will come to me asking for design work. I'm
handy with photoshop...but not a designer.

If that happens, would Folyo be a decent place to find someone to work
with/subcontract to?

~~~
vrikhter
I really like the 'you need to' --> 'i specialize in' part. Immediately made
me think you know what you're doing..and that I should probably hire you.
Great job!

------
joshnh
I'm reasonably new to the world of design, and would love to get some honest
feedback on my site: <http://joshnh.com>

My main focus has been readability; I want to make sure that that hasn't
negatively impacted other aspects I may not have considered though.

------
pestaa
I'm mainly a software engineer with little artistic talent, currently doing my
first web design in Photoshop.

Is it possible to ask for feedback on image renders as opposed to production
sites? I've been playing with this exact idea so your post couldn't arrive at
a better moment.

------
sagacity
Great initiative :)

Please checkout: <http://www.StartOpedia.org>

in conjunction with this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3548292>

------
mcrider
I'm working on a web app for listening to podcasts and did a soft launch with
some good feedback -- but haven't heard much about my design. The site is
<http://flapcast.com> \-- thanks!

------
ssylee
I know Metalab Designs is looking for designers, though not sure if they are
looking for local ones in Victoria: <http://metalabdesign.com/>

------
Concours
Please Check out <http://www.tagesweb.de/> , it's a German news rss aggregator

------
anujkk
I would love to get some feedback on Pinkvox(<http://www.pinkvox.com>) design.

------
klaut
I would love some design feedback on <http://thebookingbee.com>

Thanks!

------
sgdesign
Link to Folyo: <http://folyo.me>

------
gdhillon
Great Thanks. Please checkout <http://jackpotbuddy.com>

